# [VIRTUALBOX] virtualbox-bin et USB

## lermit

bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec d'accès aux matériel USB a partir de virtualbox.

quand je lance virtualbox, je n'ai pas l'option USB et quand je vais dans Machine->Préférence. il me donne cette erreur

```

Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.

Code de résultat: 

0x80004005

Composant:

Host

Interface: 

IHost {81729c26-1aec-46f5-b7c0-cc7364738fdb}

Fonction Appelée:

IMachine {31f7169f-14da-4c55-8cb6-a3665186e35e}

```

la premier installation était virtualbox opensource par la suite j'ai des installer virtualbox opensource et installer la version binaire (virtualbox-bin) pour avec justement les accès au matériel usb a partie de ma machine virtuel.

j'ai suivis ce tuto pour faire l'installation de virtualbox-bin http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_VirtualBox

quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de la source du problème?

cordialement,

lermit

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

les raisons semblent être multiples, mais surout, c'est l'ensemble des solutions qui semble immense.

Ouvre virtualbox en root et vérifie si cela fonction.

Vérifie que tu es bien dans le groupe virtualbox ainsi que quand le groupe usb.

Donne nous également ta version de virtualbox stp. Suivant les bugs on pourra choisir la solution la moins dégueulasse.

----------

## lermit

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouvre virtualbox en root et vérifie si cela fonction.

 

en root j'ai le même problème. exactement le même fénomène

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérifie que tu es bien dans le groupe virtualbox ainsi que quand le groupe usb.

 

je n'ai pas de groupe virtualbox  mais un groupe vboxusers dont je suis de dans ainsi que dans le groupe usb

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donne nous également ta version de virtualbox stp. Suivant les bugs on pourra choisir la solution la moins dégueulasse.

 

pour la version , elle est app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-1.5.4

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut, 

as tu installé virtualbox-modules?

Si oui, recompiles le car il dépend de la version de ton noyau.

Vérifies aussi que les additions sont installées dans la machine virtuelle.

Pour info: 

```

$ eix -I virtualbox

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Available versions:  1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 (~)1.5.6 [m](~)1.6.2!f {additions chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv}

     Installed versions:  1.5.6(06:49:31 15.03.2008)(additions -chm -sdk)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

     Available versions:  1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 (~)1.5.6 [m](~)1.5.7 [m](~)1.6.2 {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  1.5.6(05:58:53 07.06.2008)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Modules for Virtualbox OSE

```

----------

## lermit

bonjour,

j'ai recompilé le module et le problème et le même.

voici se que donne eix

```
 eix -I virtualbox

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Available versions:  ~1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 ~1.5.6 ~1.6.2!f {additions chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv}

     Installed versions:  1.5.4(14:31:10 25.06.2008)(sdk -additions -chm)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

[U] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

     Available versions:  (~)1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 (~)1.5.6 (~)1.5.7 (~)1.6.2 {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  1.5.4(14:30:25 25.06.2008)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Modules for Virtualbox OSE

Found 2 matches.

```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

OK, 

mets le use additions et recompiles virtualbox-bin

```
#vi /etc/portage/package.use

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin additions

```

Sans les additions ça ne fonctionne pas pour l'usb.

Par contre sur ta machine client, installes les additions.

Montes l'image /opt/VirtualBox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso dans ta machine virtuelle,

ensuite si c'est un client windows : lances l'exe

si c'est un client linux: ouvres une konsole et tu lances : 

```
# sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
```

ça devrait rouler pour l'usb   :Wink: 

----------

## lermit

quand je compilai virtualbox je le faisait déjà avec additions 

```
 cat /etc/portage/package.use

app-emulation/virtualbox additions alsa

```

se qui n'a pas résolue le problème des usb.

je suis toujours tombé sur la même erreur

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Yes, 

t'as oublié 

```
-bin
```

dans ton package.use.    :Rolling Eyes: 

De plus ton eix -I montre bien que virtualbox-bin n'a pas le flag additions

----------

## lermit

oup j'avais pas vu.

je l'ai ajouté et recompilé le tout

et hélas toujours le même problème

```
 eix -I virtualbox

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Available versions:  ~1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 ~1.5.6 ~1.6.2!f {additions chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv}

     Installed versions:  1.5.4(10:50:00 27.06.2008)(additions sdk -chm)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

[U] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

     Available versions:  (~)1.5.2-r1 1.5.4 (~)1.5.6 (~)1.5.7 (~)1.6.2 {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  1.5.4(10:49:16 27.06.2008)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Modules for Virtualbox OSE
```

je vien de constater aussi qu'il me donne ces warning en console

```
 VirtualBox 

Qt WARNING: QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::onItem (QListBoxItem*) to VBoxMediaComboBox::processOnItem (QListBoxItem*)

Qt WARNING: QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::onItem (QListBoxItem*) to VBoxMediaComboBox::processOnItem (QListBoxItem*)

Qt WARNING: QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::onItem (QListBoxItem*) to VBoxMediaComboBox::processOnItem (QListBoxItem*)

Qt WARNING: QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::onItem (QListBoxItem*) to VBoxMediaComboBox::processOnItem (QListBoxItem*)

Qt WARNING: QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::onItem (QListBoxItem*) to VBoxMediaComboBox::processOnItem (QListBoxItem*)

```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Que te donnes :

```
$ lsmod | grep vboxdrv
```

Essaies aussi de supprimer 

```

.VirtualBox
```

 de la home de ton user

Postes le contenu de 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/60-virtualbox.rules
```

----------

## lermit

la commanda lsmod me donne ceux ci

```
# lsmod | grep vboxdrv

vboxdrv              1628224  - 
```

j'ai régénérai le profil de VirtualBox de mon compte user. problème non résolue

pour le contenu du fichier 60-virtualbox.rules le voici

```
 cat /etc/udev/rules.d/60-virtualbox.rules 

KERNEL=="vboxdrv", GROUP="vboxusers" MODE=660
```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bizarre quand même cette affaire.   :Rolling Eyes: 

unmerge virtualbox pour test:

```
emerge --unmerge  virtualbox-bin virtualbox-modules
```

ensuite supprimes le group 

```
vboxusers
```

re-emerge virtualbox-bin

```
emerge virtualbox-bin
```

et ajoutes de nouveau ton user au group 

```
vboxusers
```

----------

## lermit

bonjour,

excusé moi de ma réponse tardive mais j'ai pas mal de bouleau en se moment

j'ai effectué se que tu ma dit et durent la réinstallation du module, il me donne ceux ci

```
* Installing vboxdrv module

>>> Completed installing virtualbox-modules-1.5.4 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emul                                                                                                   ation/virtualbox-modules-1.5.4/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko

* checking 2 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). Add "collision-protect" to FEATURES in

 * make.conf if you would like the merge to abort in cases like this. You

 * can use a command such as `portageq owners / <filename>` to identify

 * the installed package that owns a file. If portageq reports that only

 * one package owns a file then do NOT file a bug report. A bug report is

 * only useful if it identifies at least two or more packages that are

 * known to install the same file(s). If a collision occurs and you can

 * not explain where the file came from then you should simply ignore the

 * collision since there is not enough information to determine if a real

 * problem exists. Please do NOT file a bug report at

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which two packages

 * install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko

>>> Merging app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.5.4 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/misc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko

--- /etc/

--- /etc/udev/

--- /etc/udev/rules.d/

>>> /etc/udev/rules.d/60-virtualbox.rules

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol cha                                                                                                   nge_page_attr                                                             [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.5.4 merged.

```

pour information j'ai profité pour mettre ajour mon noyau (2.6.24-r8 =>2.6.25-r6) la réinstaller était fait après la mise ajour du noyau

----------

